# Hello all from a Newbie



## EAF51_Bear (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi all

I just find this interesting place while I was seraching some news into the net.

Answering to the moderator's request, i will try to introduce mayself.

My name is EAF51_Bear.
I live in milano, and I am obviosly keen on WW2 Warbirds, since I was a kid. 
Now that I am a little bit older, since last 5-6 years I discovered that flying sim oline can give me the same vibration as the model kits when I was younger. And the kid woke up again. 
(My God: 51 years old, and still palying with pixel planes!  )

In real life i am a manager in a marketing research multinational company.

In virtual skies am a member of the EAF (European Air Force, www.europeanaf.org) a group of virtual pilots playing IL2 sim at Hyperlobby. Within the EAF I am the C.O. of the Italian Wing, EAF51, using the name of 51° Stormo ICAF. Italians are about 30 people out of more thn 100 members of the EAF.

If you want to visit our forum you are obviously welcome:
http://www.europeanaf.org/forum/

I am also the webmaster of the Italian website of the EAF:
www.eaf51.org
The site, dedicated mainly to Italian Co-belligerant Air Force (ICAF), but not only, is totally in double language (Italian + English) and I have the feeling some of you can enjoy it.

Well, I hope what above is enough for a brief presentation. 
Thanks for allowing me to be a member of your forum!
Good luck, good hunting all!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Goddamn Newbies........


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome. Les you were also once a newbie..... He he he...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep, this is true, however, by being an Demi-God, this previous Noob status was negated....


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

He he he......


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jun 17, 2006)

Primus... inter pares?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

No idea what that means....


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jun 17, 2006)

ehm... it is latin, and it is difficult to translate in English. 
Something like "first between equals".
I believe it was used by ancient romans, recognising a man as the most valuable between people with the same rank. It happen when a person become the head of a group, without the title or the rank to be the head, but he is able to build his leadership "on the field". So his authority is recognised, althought is not given.
I hope I was able to give at least an idea...


----------

